# Ruger American 223 Bot Action



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Wish I had a good review as find my Rugers outstanding.

This is a value release, at the range the last rounds failed to load. Usually the first ones went home fine, end of the rounds from the mag had issues. Wasn't using the higher end ammo, perhaps it's finicky. Maybe just a faulty magazine, fingers crossed that's the case. Or a step up on choice of ammo.

Being a klutz and left handed, had my left thumb in the way and indented the skin, later slight bleeding, this was all my fault.

Hope I can give a better report later on.


----------

